
Ask HN: How many trees do I need to plant to balance my existence? - johncole
How many trees do I need to plant to negate my entire carbon footprint?
======
pwason
Depends on where you live, and what sort of lifestyle. Americans make up ~4%
of the world population, yet generate ~25% of the world's waste. One American
consumes as much energy as ~370 Ethiopians. If every human on the planet lived
like Americans, we would need over 4 Earths to sustain us. The generally
accepted number you are looking for (for the average American) is about 40.
I'm American, and I plant trees whenever I can.

------
uberman
According to: The University of Michigan and NC state

The average American's footprint is 21 metric tons a year. The average tree
absorbs 21 kg a year.

That makes it a ball park of 1000 trees.

------
mytailorisrich
If you mean your existence as a living creature, I believe that you are
already as carbon neutral as a tree is.

